# Pro zoo or against?



## Takun (Aug 24, 2009)

Zoos are fun.  I love looking at various animals I'd never see naturally in Iowa.  Anyone else like them?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 24, 2009)

I once saw a rhinoceros make a big poo-poo.  I laughed.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh, I love them. People should really embrace and support their local zoos.

Got some pictures on my last trip:
Crane
Red panda
Snow leopard


----------



## Takun (Aug 24, 2009)

Easog said:


> Oh, I love them. People should really embrace and support their local zoos.
> 
> Got some pictures on my last trip:
> Crane
> ...



Oh man that snow leopard is CUTE.  I wanna upload the picture of the lion we saw here.  He was asleep. :3


----------



## Nightingalle (Aug 24, 2009)

Last time I went to a zoo I saw two zebras fucking.

I never laughed so hard.  

And an ostrich charged me in an open tram safari.

I'm fifty fifty. :|


----------



## Takun (Aug 24, 2009)

KoiFishSushi said:


> Last time I went to a zoo I saw two zebras fucking.



b&  O:


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

I only like open range Zoos, where the animals can be at peace, but those are rare as it is popular to make zoos in urban centers. so I have to say  "anti-zoo"


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 24, 2009)

Well out here in Aus most of the zoos are pretty open for
the animals and in fact alot of them are named sancturary's 
although they are pretty much a zoo but with much more space.
so in the context of zoos around me i think they are great but
i am not a fan of zoos in urban centres where animals are forced
to live in less than comfortable conditions, and dont even get me 
started on animals in the circus (we are here to protect and help
the animals in this world not imprison them).
Anywho those are my thoughts


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 24, 2009)

cant even remember the last time I went to a zoo, but I have nothing against them


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd like to go to a zoo to see animals I normally don't see on a daily basis. I'd like to see tigers, zebras, elks and ect...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 24, 2009)

Never been to one...but as long as the animals are treated well, and cared for, I don't see the harm in it.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 24, 2009)

The only zoo I enjoyed was the Milwaukee County Zoo.  I'd go there every weekend with my grandpa, and it was a great time.  
The wolf exhibit was my favorite.  <3


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 24, 2009)

zoos are awesome^^ as we went to prague with school i went to their zoo alone during my free time, it was amazing!

so yeah, as awkward as it sounds right now, im pro zoo


----------



## Lukar (Aug 24, 2009)

Meh, not a big fan of zoos.



Tycho said:


> I once saw a rhinoceros make a big poo-poo.  I laughed.



Ew.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 24, 2009)

Pointless. Really, why would I want to see the same ten cliched animals or so doing the same boring activities (a.k.a. sleeping in a corner, out of sight), and that *several times every year*?

I'd much rather watch crappy low-definition youtube clips of these animals actually doing something awesome. At least that way they don't get constantly disturbed by people tapping on glass windows, and I don't have to leave my comfy basement.


Also zoos are losing it. Last time I went to one, they had chickens, assorted farm animals, squirrels, and crows. Yes, fucking *crows*. Funniest part is there was a normal crow as well, right outside of the cage.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 24, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I only like open range Zoos, where the animals can be at peace, but those are rare as it is popular to make zoos in urban centers. so I have to say  "anti-zoo"



^-- This.

And very few zoo's are big enough, and rich enough to build proper facilities for the animals to have happy lives.

In my opinion, zoo's are obsolete.  With the advent of the Internet, there is no longer any reason to have people trudge to a fixed location to learn about animals - we have this information at our fingertips now.


----------



## JoeStrike (Aug 24, 2009)

I voted no because I thought the poll was whether one's pro- or anti-_zoophilia_!! Then when I was shocked when more people were pro than anti (hey, this is FA after all), until I read the first post...


----------



## wheelieotter (Aug 24, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> I voted no because I thought the poll was whether one's pro- or anti-_zoophilia_!! Then when I was shocked when more people were pro than anti (hey, this is FA after all), until I read the first post...


Same here. I've got nothing against responsible zoo_logical_ exhibits. Seeing animals in person is preferable to watching them on tv or youtube, as long as they are well cared for and have a decent habitat. Some endangered species still exist, though primarily in captivity, thanks to the breeding programs of zoos.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 24, 2009)

Zoos are great.  Especially the reptile house <3.  Wish I could go to the zoo in Atlanta.  They have Komodos.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't like zoos. I don't like animals being forced into cages unlike their natural habitats for our viewing pleasure. :T
I like conservation things and shit though...like where they keep wolves.
IDK.
Just not zoos.


----------



## scarei_crow (Aug 24, 2009)

Zoos are places where you can look at animals for leasure or education, zoos are very popular with many ages, and often feature exclusive attractions. In conclusion, zoos.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd prefer to see them in their natural habitat, but they're just smelly animals and have to learn who's the dominant species, so pro :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 24, 2009)

The zoo is awesome. I went to the zoo and saw a Fennec Fox and nearly had a seizure from exposure to too much cuteness.


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 24, 2009)

NO, FOR THE 1,000,000TH TIME I DO NOT LIKE ZOOS. >: (

Oh wait, you mean _that_ kind of zoo. Yes, I very much like zoos.


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm not Anti Zoo. Zoo's replicate each animals natural habitat and give them wide spaces with others of their own species they get along with. They provide entertainment for people and keep the animals alive whereas in nature they would probably all just get eaten or killed relatively quickly. Basically I'm saying, Zoo's aren't making these select few animals lives any worse, animals are generally simple things and don't feel the same kinds of emotions that would make a human unhappy in those situations.


----------



## Elessara (Aug 24, 2009)

I so thought this was a thread on zoophilia...

Mommy, mommy!...
I want to see the trolls...


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2009)

I need to start reading the OP before I vote in a poll.


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 24, 2009)

Fuzzle said:


> I'm not Anti Zoo. Zoo's replicate each animals natural habitat and give them wide spaces with others of their own species they get along with. They provide entertainment for people and keep the animals alive whereas in nature they would probably all just get eaten or killed relatively quickly.


Agreed. These animals probably live better and longer than in the wild. They get healthcare, they are safe from predators. As long as the facility makes sure they are happy and healthy, I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 24, 2009)

I haven't been to one in a few few years, but yeah, zoos are pretty cool.


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 24, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> In my opinion, zoo's are obsolete.  With the advent of the Internet, there is no longer any reason to have people trudge to a fixed location to learn about animals - we have this information at our fingertips now.



Point taken, but Zoo's are more than just exhibits.  The bigger ones also tend to be centres of conservation, research and serve as breeding centres for species at risk that are losing valuable habitat.

Its the smaller ones that concern me.  Back country zoos and roadside attractions for profit I find particularly distasteful.  


OP: Bravo!


----------



## Hir (Aug 24, 2009)

Glad this topic ain't about what I thought it would be.

Zoo's can be fun, and I like being around animals. So yeah I guess I'm pro.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 24, 2009)

Zoos aren't cruel, provided the animals are given suffiecient space and enrichment. These animals are safe from predators , are given as much food and water as they need and are given health care when they require it. It's like living in a luxury hotel for youw hole life and given room service for free and having an onsite doctor.


----------



## Hir (Aug 24, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Zoos aren't cruel, provided the animals are given suffiecient space and enrichment. These animals are safe from predators , are given as much food and water as they need and are given health care when they require it. It's like living in a luxury hotel for youw hole life and given room service for free and having an onsite doctor.


but omg they shoudln't be cagd ANIMAL CRULETY

That said, this. Anyone who honestly thinks Zoos are cruel should really learn more about how animals are taken care of.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 24, 2009)

conservation zoos or shitty zoos


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 24, 2009)

I've been pro Zoo my entire life.  I love Zoo's so much, you might say I am to Zoo's as books are to bibliophiles.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 24, 2009)

I've only ever gone to a zoo once, and that was in Toronto. It was a rather big place, more like a nature park than a zoo, since the traditional idea of animals kept in big cages didn't seem to apply - They were kept in habitats. It was fun to see all the animals since I don't live anywhere close to where these creatures live, but my feet hurt by the end of it.


----------



## Midna (Aug 24, 2009)

I saw two snakes fucking at a zoo


----------



## Elessara (Aug 24, 2009)

Midna said:


> I saw two snakes fucking at a zoo


 
I knew it was coming....

Fucking furries... :evil:


----------



## Midna (Aug 24, 2009)

Elessara said:


> I knew it was coming....
> 
> Fucking furries... :evil:


what It was something you don't see everyday...
and I didn't consider myself a furry yet then


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)

o murr, animals fucking :V


----------



## Aurali (Aug 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> o murr, animals fucking :V


(User was banned for this post)


XD I went to the Zoo in January. Dragged my ex around all day. I enjoyed it though.


----------



## Azure (Aug 24, 2009)

I love the zoo.  It's fun and educational.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 24, 2009)

Zoological parks=win


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 24, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> I voted no because I thought the poll was whether one's pro- or anti-_zoophilia_!! Then when I was shocked when more people were pro than anti (hey, this is FA after all), until I read the first post...





Elessara said:


> I so thought this was a thread on zoophilia...
> 
> Mommy, mommy!...
> I want to see the trolls...





Shenzebo said:


> I need to start reading the OP before I vote in a poll.



Wasn't that the whole point of the thread?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 24, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Wasn't that the whole point of the thread?


I'm assuming so, since it was Takumi.


----------



## Takun (Aug 24, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Wasn't that the whole point of the thread?





Jashwa said:


> I'm assuming so, since it was Takumi.



Aww you guys do know me.  <3


----------



## Schan (Aug 24, 2009)

i like zoos, its always fun to visit a zoo.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Aww you guys do know me.  <3



You know we love you!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 24, 2009)

Meh, I don't have a problem with zoo's. So long as the animals are well cared for.


----------



## Aden (Aug 24, 2009)

The last zoo I went to had FENNECS.

Holyshitholyshitholyshit


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

I never understood why people go to the Zoos in extremely hot weather, and expect me to trek with them, makes you feet hurt ._.

Zoos are fun to hang out in if you have nothing better to do, also it's a plus if you get to see animals fucking.


----------



## Aden (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> I never understood why people go to the Zoos in extremely hot weather, and expect me to trek with them, makes you feet hurt ._.



Walking is a basic human function. Maybe you should exercise more.



> Zoos are fun to hang out in if you have nothing better to do, also it's a plus if you get to see animals fucking.



uh


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

Aden said:


> Walking is a basic human function. Maybe you should exercise more.



Walking in hot weather for a couple of hours doesn't make you tired? ._. Pretty athletic people here. 

It's always funny to see kids ask "Why is that x animal playing leap frog with that other one" at the zoo.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Aww you guys do know me.  <3



<3 




Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> also it's a plus if you get to see animals fucking.




http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=49032&page=7

:V


----------



## Aden (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Walking in hot weather for a couple of hours doesn't make you tired? ._. Pretty athletic people here.



I guess it depends. I can walk for a long time though, just have to keep hydrated.

\I'm sure that driveway sealing job last summer doesn't hurt either.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 24, 2009)

One time in the zoo a meerkat stole my sandwich. It was adorable.


----------



## Elessara (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Zoos are fun to hang out in if you have nothing better to do, also it's a plus if you get to see animals fucking.


 
:evil:


----------



## Aurali (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Zoos are fun to hang out in if you have nothing better to do, also it's a plus if you get to see animals fucking.



Careful, admitting to Zoophilia is a bannable offense :3


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

Eli said:


> Careful, admitting to Zoophilia is a bannable offense :3


"It's always funny to see kids ask "Why is that x animal playing leap frog with that other one" at the zoo."

Do people not understand sarcasm.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 24, 2009)

Aden said:


> The last zoo I went to had FENNECS.
> 
> Holyshitholyshitholyshit




How well did the local radio station come in?


----------



## Elessara (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> "It's always funny to see kids ask "Why is that x animal playing leap frog with that other one" at the zoo."
> 
> Do people not understand sarcasm.


 
No.

Now, would you please use the exit to your left.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Do people not understand sarcasm.



Nope. SRS BSNS.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 24, 2009)

Eli said:


> Careful, admitting to Zoophilia is a bannable offense :3


Admitting to beastiality*

I think.


----------



## Midna (Aug 24, 2009)

how can you guys think it's not funny to see two animal do it with hundreds of people watching....
including kids


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 24, 2009)

Midna said:


> how can you guys think it's not funny to see two animal do it with hundreds of people watching....
> including kids



The animals get bored and do it on purpose for the lulz to make the parents feel awkward when their kids ask what they're doing.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 24, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> The animals get bored and do it on purpose for the lulz to make the parents feel awkward when their kids ask what they're doing.


Animals: Nature's Trolls?


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Animals: Nature's Trolls?



Exactly


----------



## virus (Aug 24, 2009)

Zoos are to me a bit of a mystery. Whos bright idea was it to CAGE a large carnivore that can and WILL kill any human bystanders if and when it finds a way out. To that tiger or lion or whatever, humans are like fish in a barrel. They have a prey drive. I think its sort of stupid they kill the animal after it kills a human being. Nature is only doing what comes natural, removing the useless defenseless creatures. Fark human interference.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 24, 2009)

virus said:


> Zoos are to me a bit of a mystery. Whos bright idea was it to CAGE a large carnivore that can and WILL kill any human bystanders if and when it finds a way out. To that tiger or lion or whatever, humans are like fish in a barrel. They have a prey drive. I think its sort of stupid they kill the animal after it kills a human being. Nature is only doing what comes natural, removing the useless defenseless creatures. Fark human interference.



That's a very good point. It's highly amusing when stupid people get themselves killed and eaten by caged animals

+1 for zoos


----------



## virus (Aug 24, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> That's a very good point. It's highly amusing when stupid people get themselves killed and eaten by caged animals
> 
> +1 for zoos



I forgot to mention most the times the people torn asunder are usually just stupidly hanging around when it comes out of its habitat. Fuck me I'd be booking it like the prey I am and climb up a god damn tree, or climb into a glass walled exhibit.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 24, 2009)

virus said:


> I forgot to mention most the times the people torn asunder are usually just stupidly hanging around when it comes out of its habitat. Fuck me I'd be booking it like the prey I am and climb up a god damn tree, or climb into a glass walled exhibit.



Animals rarely escape from zoos, it's usually idiots sticking their limbs in the bars or climbing into the exhibit.


----------



## Equium (Aug 24, 2009)

Not sure. I much prefer going around rescue sanctuaries as these normally involve animals that are too tame to go back into the wild. I've wandered round a few and the stories sometimes bring a tear to my eye, and I know it's for the best for the animal.


----------



## Shotgunjim (Aug 24, 2009)

I support them. One plus is that zoos contribute to the preservation of endangered species.


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't know, I'm kinda split. I mean, there is the love has no borders thing, but there is also the fact that it could harm the animal, or the human trying to do it with the animal (in cases such as bulls). I'm kinda half for and half against I'd say.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 24, 2009)

tikian12 said:


> I don't know, I'm kinda split. I mean, there is the love has no borders thing, but there is also the fact that it could harm the animal, or the human trying to do it with the animal (in cases such as bulls). I'm kinda half for and half against I'd say.



You didnt even read the thread did you?


----------



## pheonix (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyone who says they like zoos should be stuck in the same small environment for the rest of there lives.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Anyone who says they like zoos should be stuck in the same small environment for the rest of there lives.



Actually, the zoo I went to was more like a nature park, where each animal is given their own habitats and not caged in with bars or anything like that like the traditional image of a zoo brings to mind. Also, you must have missed the earlier commentary about how some of these places actually act to preserve and breed endangered species. The closest example of a zoo here would be the Salmonier Nature Park, which is an entirely natural environment with large enclosures, and the animals there are typically injured or otherwise unreleasable to the wild without certain death when they arrive, and are cared for and kept.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Anyone who says they like zoos should be stuck in the same small environment for the rest of there lives.



Office worker much?


----------



## pheonix (Aug 24, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Actually, the zoo I went to was more like a nature park, where each animal is given their own habitats and not caged in with bars or anything like that like the traditional image of a zoo brings to mind. Also, you must have missed the earlier commentary about how some of these places actually act to preserve and breed endangered species.



I just got home from work so I don't feel like reading through 3 pages. Also I never said caged. All the zoos down here have habitats for the animals but living in the same place doing the same things everyday must really suck. And finally, breeding endangered species in human captivity usually blows up in the faces of the people "helping" those animals seeing as they where breed and raised by humans. The majority either live in captivity there whole life or get released into the wild and starve to death. I wouldn't like to be displayed like that personally.



Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Office worker much?



People have the option to change that so idk what you're poking at there.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm not against them as long as the animals are not brought in from the wild to place them into captivity.

I know Busch Gardens was really good about that.  Not sure about the ones here.


----------



## Takun (Aug 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I just got home from work so I don't feel like reading through 3 pages. Also I never said caged. All the zoos down here have habitats for the animals but living in the same place doing the same things everyday must really suck. And finally, breeding endangered species in human captivity usually blows up in the faces of the people "helping" those animals seeing as they where breed and raised by humans. The majority either live in captivity there whole life or get released into the wild and starve to death. I wouldn't like to be displayed like that personally.
> 
> 
> 
> People have the option to change that so idk what you're poking at there.



They are animals.  They've been doing the same thing forever. :V


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> People have the option to change that so idk what you're poking at there.



It's just you still have the idea that humans are really anymore free then animals.

Your still going to live in the same place, eat the same things you always would, work in the exact same place you always would have been, watch T.V, cook meals, pay taxes, have kids if your into that sort of thing, watch them grow up and then die. Anything you could counter it, I can just say x animal can just be moved to new exhibit with the Zoo can afford it and ect.

Unless your fabulously wealthy, your going to be generic as then next person.

The only real difference between us and animals, is that animals are incapable of true self decision. With that they aren't going to COMPLAIN much since all they have to do is enjoy life for what they have. Which is pretty good compared to "wildlife" ever other person thinks is a safe haven.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> They are animals.  They've been doing the same thing forever. :V



har har har.



Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> It's just you still have the idea that humans are really anymore free then animals.
> 
> Your still going to live in the same place, eat the same things you always would, work in the exact same place you always would have been, watch T.V, cook meals, pay taxes, have kids if your into that sort of thing, watch them grow up and then die. Anything you could counter it, I can just say x animal can just be moved to new exhibit with the Zoo can afford it and ect.
> 
> ...



idk about you but I'm not living in the same place forever. Also, they're still prisoners with a certain amount of space and options regardless if they get moved or not. And everyone who's not wealthy isn't generic, meet better people or something.


----------



## Aden (Aug 24, 2009)

tikian12 said:


> I don't know, I'm kinda split. I mean, there is the love has no borders thing, but there is also the fact that it could harm the animal, or the human trying to do it with the animal (in cases such as bulls). I'm kinda half for and half against I'd say.



True, but most zoos I've been to are good at keeping the animals' welfare up. A well-trained zoo worker should be able to avoid harm to themselves as well.

\ :V


----------



## Tycho (Aug 24, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Ew.



I also said that.

Hey, he (he? who the fuck could tell) had to go.  Telling us what he thought of us.

It's funny, really - the lack of inhibition animals have, combined with the incredibly inhibited Cleaver-esque families that stroll through the zoos... makes for some hilarious scenes.  The inevitable "Mommy, what is that zebra doing to that other zebra?" is classic comedy fodder.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 24, 2009)

The closest zoo around here is like 130 km south of here in San Antone. There ain't a zoo in Austin. 

That's a surefire way to "keep Austin wierd." You ain't even got 'kid-friendly' places. =|

But I went there last March and it was almost too much fun, if it weren't for my little nephew.


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 24, 2009)

tikian12 said:


> I don't know, I'm kinda split. I mean, there is the love has no borders thing, but there is also the fact that it could harm the animal, or the human trying to do it with the animal (in cases such as bulls). I'm kinda half for and half against I'd say.


Well, unless they work there, people have absolutely no business being in the enclosure. If they get hurt, then its their fault. The border is there for a reason! Keep the animals in, humans out. As far as harming the animals, the healthcare those animals receive is good. They live longer than in the wild!



pheonix said:


> living in the same place doing the same things everyday must really suck



Well what do they do in the wild? 

As far as humans go, I know many people who prefer to do the same things every day in the same place.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 24, 2009)

How about an option for Neutral?  I'm not against zoos, but I don't see their appeal.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 24, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> Well what do they do in the wild?
> 
> As far as humans go, I know many people who prefer to do the same things every day in the same place.



A lot of animals migrate and whatever, a lot of animals don't stay in the same place and if they do it's miles and miles not just feet. And those people must suck ass. lol


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 24, 2009)

Zoo's, though awesome, are kinda unfair to the animal...I wish there was a "don't care" option here to fill in the gap, but I've been to a few zoo's and they were rather enjoyable experiences. Most zoo's treat and feed the animals well, but I've also heard about some zoo's mistreating their animals.


----------



## kashaki (Aug 24, 2009)

I haven't been to a Zoo for a while, but I think they are cool.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 24, 2009)

AW LAWD! ANIMAH FUCKAZ! OH LAWDY LAWDY LAWD! DAYUM MAN DATS SOME TWISTED SHIT RIGHT THERE BRUTHA!

FUCK YOU MISRED TITLE!


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 24, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> AW LAWD!  ANIMAH FUCKAZ!  OH LAWDY LAWDY LAWD!  DAYUM MAN DATS SOME TWISTED SHIT RIGHT THERE BRUTHA!


Didn't even read the original post to the thread. *:V*


----------



## Vatz (Aug 24, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I only like open range Zoos, where the animals can be at peace, but those are rare as it is popular to make zoos in urban centers. so I have to say "anti-zoo"


 
same here.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 24, 2009)

I am Pro Zoo as long as they have enough space/food to live hapily, and have somewhere clean and warm to sleep.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 24, 2009)

Best zoo I've been to is Disney World's Animal Kingdom. It was awesome =3 Next best was the zoo in Kansas. I still have a little fox plushy from the Kansas zoo.

I saw two gay antelopes getting it on at Animal Kingdom. I was about 12, and from then on I understood that homosexuality was completely natural XD


----------



## Vintage (Aug 24, 2009)

secretfur said:


> One time in the zoo a meerkat stole my sandwich. It was adorable.



you should have taken a picture.  then i could have photoshopped ENTITLEMENT MEERKAT CAN HAS SANDWICH, dusted off my hands and called it a day, because that's how you ruin a good thing


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 24, 2009)

secretfur said:


> You didnt even read the thread did you?



Wow... no i didn't. I feel dumb.


----------



## Takun (Aug 24, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Best zoo I've been to is Disney World's Animal Kingdom. It was awesome =3 Next best was the zoo in Kansas. I still have a little fox plushy from the Kansas zoo.
> 
> I saw two gay antelopes getting it on at Animal Kingdom. I was about 12, and from then on I understood that homosexuality was completely natural XD




You saw two gay ants get married?

[hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr]


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 24, 2009)

Does anyone find it ironic that zoos won't let you screw the animals?


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 25, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Does anyone find it ironic that zoos won't let you screw the animals?


Is that suppose to be a bad pun?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 25, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Is that suppose to be a bad pun?


Why would someone make a pun bad intentionally?


----------



## Thatch (Aug 25, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Does anyone find it ironic that zoos won't let you screw the animals?



Nope.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 25, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Does anyone find it ironic that zoos won't let you screw the animals?


 
not really. 

But bolting animals down to the floor with screws is animal cruelity I think.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 25, 2009)

I like zoos in general, given they are properly run and maintained.

Take the Old Zoo in PoznaÅ„. One of two zoological exhibits, a beauty in its time, currently a liability that can't be torn down or in any way altered, since it's the district's biggest rat nest. Disturbing it equals a health catastrophe.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 25, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> But bolting animals down to the floor with screws is animal cruelity I think.



At least the suckers won't hide.


----------



## Luka Kovacevic (Aug 25, 2009)

If I would want to learn about animals I would watch Discovery Chanel or read a book. I don't like zoos. x3

~Luka


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 25, 2009)

I used to volunteer at a Zoological park. Most of the workers there who take care of the animals are shitheads.

I like the D.C zoo.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 25, 2009)

Luka Kovacevic said:


> If I would want to learn about animals I would watch Discovery Chanel or read a book. I don't like zoos. x3
> 
> ~Luka



You don't go to a zoo to learn, you go there to see.


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> You don't go to a zoo to learn, you go there to see.



Say what?  The Toronto Zoo has dozens of interactive and interpretive learning programs that are part of the visual experience.  So while you do go to a zoo to view animals, there are also ample opportunity for learning.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 25, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Say what?  The Toronto Zoo has dozens of interactive and interpretive learning programs that are part of the visual experience.  So while you do go to a zoo to view animals, there are also ample opportunity for learning.



I didn't say "can't" but that is not the purpose of the institution of a zoo as a default. Most zoo's aren't cool like that.

There was an interesting report like that, but on museums. There is a Warsaw Uprising museum, which is fully interactive, with movies and such, and fun for people of all ages, and even with a replaca of the sewers you can walk around in.
It was confronted with the Polish Military museum, which is a classic one in every aspect, all the expositions are behind glass and barriers, so people can just go around watching them and squinting their eyes to see the tiny font on the desriptions if they aren't bored enouh yet.


----------



## Nick (Aug 25, 2009)

I dunno. Honestly I don't know if animals are happy in a zoo or not. 

They have to live in a couped up environment and don't have any freedom, plus there are always ppl staring at them. 

But they also don't have to find their own food or worry about their own safety.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 25, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> You saw two gay ants get married?
> 
> [hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr]



Lol, now THAT"S a bad pun! XD


----------

